# Hello From Alvin, TX



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

heard of what....oh by the way Welcome!;-)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

nope, but I have now 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I heard that someone is saying 'Hello from Alvin, TX' :wink:.

Welcome


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!! have fun posting!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've heard of Texas :lol: 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

How dumb I was, Offcourse I have heard of Texas!! Yeeehaaa!!!


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

Heard of it? I live right down the road from it


----------



## ddewey (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, where do you ride?


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

Depends, I ride on the side of the road with my pleasure horse, and for my English lessons, Horse and Hound


----------



## ddewey (Nov 3, 2008)

Your brave, even though my girl was just released from TDCJ in Huntsville I am not ready to do the road with her.....


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

I want to take them to Brazos Bend one day


----------



## ddewey (Nov 3, 2008)

That would be nice, I have 25 acres to ride at home.....


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> How dumb I was, Offcourse I have heard of Texas!! Yeeehaaa!!!


Me too


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Welcome and having fun posting =]


----------

